# Isn't life hard?



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Sitting on the terrace in brilliant sunshine, about 22C but a nice breeze - to stop the red wine getting too hot!

Anyone else got problems like that?

Geoff


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

No - no problem with things getting too warm.:frown2: Am sitting in the house wearing a fleece jacket wondering whether to put on the heating.:serious:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

blondel said:


> No - no problem with things getting too warm.:frown2: Am sitting in the house wearing a fleece jacket wondering whether to put on the heating.:serious:


Time to MobileHome South?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Sitting in the van making Fruitcakes Stickers, no wine or beer yet and its never got above 13 degrees all day. Longing to be out on the Scoot in Shorts and flip flops instead of Arctic foul weather gear.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Yes it has been a beautiful day down here, brilliant warm sunshine, we have been sitting out in the garden in shirtsleeves reading the papers and finishing off a book written by one of our members.
Substitute afternoon tea for the wine.
All the windows are wide open to air the place.
will have a good indian take away delivered around 7pm and relax the remainder of the evening.So yes we are happy as you are.

cabby


----------



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

We often say life is tough 
Weather has improved somewhat . Off out for aperatifs and dinner shortly so will take the summer toy..a newly aquired cooper s cabrio.
Like you say...life is tough.


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

Life is nice today in the sun, but it'll get a damn lot worse on Monday morning at 6.30am.


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

nicholsong said:


> Sitting on the terrace in brilliant sunshine, about 22C but a nice breeze - to stop the red wine getting too hot!
> 
> Anyone else got problems like that?
> 
> Geoff


Life is hard.... And some people don't always appreciate how difficult it can be to keep your red wine at the correct temperature on a hot day.

Concentrate and keep working hard at it :wink2:

Ps.. Don't laugh, but I've been at work since 0600.


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Down on the Algarve and my wine tastes just fine with a 29 degree outside temperature.


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

nicholsong said:


> Time to MobileHome South?


Yep! Dashing out to the van between the showers preparing for Monday getaway. :laugh:>:wink2:

Weather forecast for northern Spain not too good but must be better than here!


----------

